# Star Citizen: Squadron 42 – Das wahre Next Generation (Online-) Spiel



## DerTriton (28. November 2015)

*Star Citizen – Best Damn Space Sim Ever*

_Star Citizen befindet sich noch in der Entwicklung und der Release ist für Ende 2016 angepeilt.
Da sich das Spiel noch in der Alpha-Phase befindet, können sich bekannt gegebene Pläne ändern.
Meine folgenden Informationen beziehen sich auf offizielle Ideen der Entwickler, die Beispiele
die ich im Text erwähne sind eigene Gedankenspiele wie es nach den Plänen aussehen könnte._​
*Kurz und knapp* kann man Star Citizen (SC) nicht umschreiben und wen schon die länge dieses Textes überfordert, der wird mit dieser Weltraum-Simulation schwer klar kommen. Das dieses Spiel was großes werden soll, das haben schon viele gemerkt wenn sie etwas über dieses Spiel vom geistigen Vater Chris Roberts erfahren wollten. Wie wenn ein Vater über sein Baby spricht, so sprich er minutenlang über unser Spiel und kratz dennoch nur die Oberfläche an.

*Unser Spiel* habe ich extra geschrieben, denn Star Citizen wird unser Spiel werden da es per Crowdfunding finanziert wird. Das bedeutet das ein Spiel zum größten Teil oder komplett im vorweg von den zukünftigen Spielern finanziert wird. Im Fall von Star Citizen wurden über 100 Millionen US-Dollar von den Fans für die Entwicklung zur Verfügung gestellt. Aber nicht nur darum wir dieses Spiel unser Spiel werden, denn was man aktuell in der Alpha sieht, zeigt vielen das einem hier das wahre Next Generation MMOG präsentiert wird.

*Next Generation?!* Ja, die Wortkombination die schon viele Entwickler in den Mund genommen haben um ihr Spiel anzupreisen. Als das erste mal „Next Generation“ erwähnt wurde habe ich große Hoffnung verspürt das endlich ein neues Zeitalter in der Spielentwicklung beginnt. Aber persönlich habe ich nichts von einem neuen Zeitalter verspürt, da sich für mich eigentlich nur die Grafik weiterentwickelt hat und kaum die Spielmechaniken. Nun scheint genau dieser Traum doch noch wahr zu werden, mit diesem Onlinespiel das großes Kino werden wird, was man schon in der Alpha-Phase spürt.

*Damit endet die Einleitung, wobei ...*

... man noch erwähnen sollte das es auch eine Einzelspieler-Kampagne mit dem Namen „Squadron 42“ geben wird, die separat verkauft wird. Wer also weniger mit Onlinespielen am Hut hat sollte sich daher lieber der Einzelspieler-Kampagne, im Stile von Wing Commander, widmen. Zu erwähnen sollte sein das auch dieser Teil verspricht großes Kino zu werden. Dies nicht nur durch die Hollywood Schauspieler die verpflichtet wurden, welche mittels Performance Capturing in die Spieleengine eingebunden wurden. Mit dabei sind Mark Hamill (Star Wars), Gary Oldman (Herr der Ringe), Gillian Anderson (Akte-X), Andy Serkis (Herr der Ringe) sowie weitere bekannte Gesichter. Mehr Informationen zu „Squadron 42“ gibt es auf der Homepage der Entwickler unter: https://robertsspaceindustries.com/squadron42

*Star Citzen* ist ab jetzt das Thema, wer sich also nur für Squadron 42 interessiert der ist nun erlöst und muss nicht weiter lesen. Die anderen tun mir leid, da es noch einiges gibt was man über Star Citzen wissen sollte um wenigstens Teilweise mitsprechen zu können. Denn es gibt schon genug die Mitsprechen aber oft genug beweisen das sie eigentlich keine Ahnung haben worum es überhaupt geht, in dieser „Best Damn Space Sim Ever“.

*Ein Weltraum-Shooter* wird das Spiel nämlich nicht, denn das denken scheinbar viele deren Quellen nur Trailer sind und nicht Texte. Mist, ich hätte wohl lieber ein Trailer veröffentlichen sollen statt diesen Text, den die eigentlich Angesprochen dann eh nicht lesen – damit endet also dieser „Was ist Star Citizen“ Roman. Das ist natürlich Quatsch, ich werde jetzt erst warm und werde schreiben bis die Fingerkuppen bluten.

Selbstverständlich kann man in Star Citizen auch als Kampfpilot tätig sein und wild um sich ballern können. Aber Vorsicht, denn es gibt kein stupides Skillen eines Chars denn hier zählt nur der Skill des Spielers, ähnliches Setting der Schiffe vorausgesetzt. Dennoch ist das beste Schiff kein Garant für Erfolg wenn man es nicht bedienen kann. Es ist halt kein Arcade-Weltraum-Spiel sondern eine Weltraum-Simulation.

*Weltraum-Simulation.* Das Wort Simulation sollte man bei diesem Titel immer im Hinterkopf haben und nicht groß auf Arcade-Elemente hoffen. Dennoch gibt es auch Hoffnung für die Spieler die nicht jede einzelne Funktion ihres Raumschiffs bedienen wollen. Wie moderne Flugzeuge heutzutage, verfügen auch in Star Citizen die Raumschiffe über einen Bordcomputer der viele Funktionen automatisch übernimmt. Einzelne Funktionen können wiederum aktiviert bzw. deaktiviert werden, so das erfahrene Piloten beispielsweise engere Manöver fliegen können die den Char aber in den Blackout / Redout treiben können.

Persönlich kann ich nur den Tipp geben mit so wenig Bordcomputerunterstützung wie möglich zu beginnen, da man sich sonst zu sehr an die „Bequemlichkeit“ des aktivierten Bordcomputers gewöhnt. Ob aktiviert oder nicht, für alle gilt das es die Option gibt zu flüchten wenn man merkt das der Gegner zu stark ist. Flucht gleich Feigheit vor dem Feind? In meinen Augen ist in Star Citizen die Flucht eher eine Taktik als Feigheit. Wie schon erwähnt ist dieses Spiel kein Weltraum-Shooter in dem der Spieler zum Beispiel durch ein respawn gleich wieder in den Kampf einsteigt wenn er abgeschossen wurde.

Wird der Spieler abgeschossen und konnte sich per Schleudersitz retten, nicht alle Schiffe haben ein Schleudersitz aber dazu mehr unter frei begehbare Schiffe. Also, der Spieler hat sein Schiff verlassen und treibt nun in der weite des Alls. Jetzt muss erst mal ein Notsignal gesendet werden der von NPCs oder anderen Spielern aufgefangen werden kann. Dieses Signal kann aber auch von den “falschen“ Spielern abgefangen werden, zum Beispiel von Piraten.

Nochmal. Abgeschossen, Schiff verlassen, Notsignal gesendet... danach muss der angeforderte NPC / Spieler erst mal zu einem kommen und aufsammeln und dann zu einer Medizinischen Einrichtung bringen. Sollte der Spieler fit sein kann er gleich wieder in sein Schiff steigen. Ansonsten muss er medizinisch versorgt werden, entweder von einem NPC oder einem Spieler der einem per Minigame zusammenflickt. Danach kann erst in den Kampf ziehen. Aber halt, so einfach ist es nun nicht, denn der Spieler muss noch ein Schiff haben um wieder auf Reisen zu gehen.

*Ewig ist der Tod (Permadeath).* Sollte es einem Piloten aber nicht gelingen vor der Zerstörung seines Raumschiffs es zu verlassen, wird der Charakter höchstwahrscheinlich sterben und seine Geschichte dann enden. Dies bedeutet aber nicht das der Spieler bei Null beginnt, denn er wird sein Hab und Gut einfach weiter vererben können. Aber der Erbe muss in einer Probezeit beweisen das er beispielsweise dem Ruf des Verstorbenen würdig erweist, um die Reputation, vorhandene Titel oder Sonderrechte zu behalten. Genaues kann man aber noch nicht sagen, es ist halt die Entwicklungsphase in der sich einiges noch ändern kann.

So einfach stirbt es sich aber eh nicht im Spiel. Die Entwickler arbeiten an vielen Mechaniken wodurch man recht gut vor dem „endgültigen“ Tod geschützt ist. Sei es durch bessere Bauteile fürs eigene Schiff wodurch es schwerer Zerstört wird. Durch ein besseren Schleudersitz, einem besseren Raumanzug, einem persönlichen Schutzschild und so weiter. Sollten all diese Maßnahmen nichts helfen und man wird verletzt ist aber das Leben des Chars noch nicht vorbei. Durch modernster medizinischer Behandlung ist noch einiges zu retten. Sei es durch organische oder kybernetische Implantationen wird ein totgeglaubter Spieler doch noch überleben.

*Das (frei begehbare) Raumschiff* in Star Citizen ist nicht einfach ein Objekt in das man durch Zauberhand landet wenn man eine Mission  annimmt. Nimmt man beispielsweise eine Mission bei jemanden in einer Bar an muss man logischerweise diese erst mal wieder verlassen. Von dort dann zum Raumhafen des Planeten oder zur Landeplattform auf einer Station, halt dorthin wo man sein Schiff abgestellt hat. Hat man sein Raumschiff erreicht muss man einsteigen und sitzt sich dann dann automatisch ins Cockpit und erst dann geht es wirklich los.

Das gilt aber eher bei den wenigsten Schiffen, öfter muss man sein Raumschiff durch eine Tür oder Luftschleuse betreten. Ist man drinnen dann bewegt man sich per Egoperspektive in seinem frei begehbaren Raumschiff zu der Position die man besetzten möchte. Denn es ist nicht nur möglich als Pilot in einem Schiff tätig zu sein. Je nach Raumschiff wird man selbst auch Geschütztürme bedienen können, dies gilt aber eher wenn man ein Raumschiff als Multicrew fliegt, also mit anderen Mitspielern.

Ist der Spieler alleine unterwegs ist man - wenigstens wenn man fliegen will - an den Pilotensitz gebunden und heuert für die anderen zu besetzenden Positionen einfach NPCs an. Die aber eher weniger effektiv sein werden wie andere Mitspieler, wobei es aber auch verschiedene “Erfahrungsstufen“ bei NPCs geben wird. Diese dann aber natürlich mehr Sold für ihre Arbeit verlangen werden. Dennoch wird kein NPC an die Leistung einer guten menschlichen Multicrew Besatzung kommen.

*In der Egoperspektive* wird man im Spiel meistens unterwegs sein, da es zur Steigerung der Immersion, das „Eintauchen“ ins Spiel, erheblich beiträgt. Denn die Immersion ist für die Entwickler eines der Hauptziele. Es ist zwar auch möglich seinen Char und das Raumschiff in dem man sich befindet in der Third-Person-Perspektive zu sehe und zu bewegen, aber fürs agieren muss man in der First-Person-Perspektive spielen, da nur so beispielsweise Zielhilfen oder andere Anzeigen sichtbar sind.  

*Multicrew* bringt noch mehr Tiefe ins Spiel. Da man eh Onlinespiele spielt um mit anderen Spielern zu spielen, tut Cloud Imperium Games (CIG), das Entwicklerstudio von Star Citizen, vieles dafür die Interaktion der Spieler zu fördern. Wie zum Beispiel mit dem Multicrew das dem Spiel mehr “Leben“ einhaucht und das „Eintauchen“ ins Spiel noch realistischer macht. So gibt es Schiffe in denen Spielern mehrere Geschütztürme besetzen können oder den Job eines Copiloten übernehmen der die u.a. Schilde bedienen kann. Dann gibt es den Job des Waffenoffiziers der dann die Ziele nennt oder selbst Raketen oder Torpedos abfeuert.

Auch gibt es Jobs für Techniker und Ärzte. Der Techniker kümmert sich um die Reparatur von Modulen die beschädigt wurden, der dafür aber auch schon wissen muss wo sich die passenden Module befinden die durch ein bestimmten Schaden ausgefallen sind. Ein Arzt wiederum wird sich um verwundete Crewmitglieder kümmern und muss dafür über Erfahrung bei der Behandlung von Verletzten haben. Denn die meisten Jobs werden über Minigames ausgeführt. Man sieht, es gibt vieles zu tun um ein Schiff am laufen zu halten.

Selbstverständlich ist es auch möglich eine gemischte Crew bestehend aus Menschen und NPCs zu haben, auch werden Spieler ohne Probleme die Positionen übernehmen können die gerade ein NPC besetzt. Dazu muss der Spieler nicht mal dort sein wo sich das Raumschiff befindet. In Planung ist eine Möglichkeit mit der man sich sozusagen in einen NPC “beamt“ und seine Rolle übernimmt, der reguläre Char den man spielt bleibt aber dort von wo man sich weg „gebeamt“ hat.

*Minigames* wird es zu den meisten Jobs geben. So gibt es beispielsweise ein, später sicher mehr, Reparaturschiff mit dem die Raumschiffe der Spieler wieder auf Vordermann gebracht werden. Der Mechaniker muss per Scan feststellen wo der Schaden ist. Dann benötigt er Rohmaterialien, durch Mining oder Handel angeschafft, die müssen dann durch ihre verschieden Qualitätsmerkmale mehr oder weniger gut verarbeitet werden. Die Verarbeitung geschieht durch ein Roboter-Reparierarm den der Spieler steuert, vorab muss aber erst mal per Laser eine glatte Schnittfläche erstellt werden wo mit der Reparatur angesetzt wird. Keine Panik, es können auch NPCs oder halt andere Spieler mit der Reparatur beauftragt werden. Die müssen sich dann tiefer mit der hier genanten Materie beschäftigen.

*Mining und Handel* wird es im Spiel natürlich auch geben, wie es auch noch andere Aufgaben / Berufe für die Spieler geben wird, aber in diesem Abschnitt geht es hauptsächlich um den Handel bzw. Händler. Wie schon erwähnt geht es in Star Citizen nicht nur um den Kampf denn der ist nur ein Teil vom Spiel. Dennoch ist alles miteinander verknüpft, da nicht einfach irgendwelche Waren / Ressourcen von A nach B geliefert werden ohne Auswirkungen zu haben. Damit sind nicht nur preisliche Änderungen durch das Angebot und die Nachfrage gemeint. Am besten erklärt man es wie folgt …

Ein Pilot verliert sein Raumschiff, durch Kampf oder das knutschen eines Asteroiden, wie er es auch verloren hat ist egal. Der Pilot benötigt nun ein neues Schiff, gibt es das was er möchte nicht auf dem Markt muss es in einer Werft gebaut werden. Eine Werft benötigt aber Rohstoffe und Bauteile wie Waffen, Schilde etc. die erst mal geliefert werden müssen. Die Rohstoffe werden von Spielern per Mining abgebaut und dann auf dem Markt verkauft.

Jetzt kauf der Händler Rohmaterialien und verkauft einige auf seiner Tour zur Werft bei einem Waffenhersteller. Dann fliegt er zur Werft und liefert den Rest an Rohmaterialien dort ab und das neue Raumschiff kann gebaut werden. In der Zeit hat der Waffenhersteller neue Waffen hergestellt und der Händler kauft sie dort und verkauft diese dann bei der Werft oder halt einfach auf dem Markt. Alles hat seine Auswirkungen was in Star Citizen im Open Universum passiert .

Es gibt aber auch andere Auswirkungen die sich nicht sofort oder direkt den Spieler treffen. Es gibt auch den Beruf eines Explorer, wenn einer von ihnen vielleicht ein neuen Planeten entdeckt kann es sein das sich die UEE meldet. United Empire of Earth (UEE) steht für die Regierung unter der die Menschen leben. Die UEE möchte diesen Planeten Terraformieren um ihn bewohnbar zu machen. Dann werden dort Ressourcen wie zum Beispiel Getreide benötigt, wird das geliefert entwickelt sich dadurch Bevölkerung weiter.

Im Allgemeinen sein noch zu erwähnen das auch NPCs handeln, die folgenden Zahlen sind nur Beispiele für die bessere Verständlichkeit. Bedienen NPCs 80% der verfügbaren Aufträge, so liefern sie halt nur die 80% der benötigten Materialien. Das bedeutet also in unserem Fall für die Werft das sie nur auf 80% ihrer Kapazität arbeitet. Das heißt wiederum für den Spieler das er länger auf sein neues Raumschiff warten muss. Statt das Raumschiff nun in 10 Stunden fertig ist, ist es erst in 12 Stunden fertig. Es sei den die Spieler liefern die restlichen 20% an benötigten Waren.

*Waffen, Schilde, Antriebe* sowie weitere Bauteile von verschiedene Hersteller können in den Schiffen ausgetauscht werden. Jedes Raumschiff wird der Spieler selbst mit Bauteilen der verschiedensten Art umrüsten können. Natürlich können nicht alle Bauteile in jedes Schiff eingebaut werden da die Bauteile verschiedene Klassen besitzt, denn auch hier gilt das alles ineinandergreift. Auch bringt die beste Waffe nichts wenn der verbaute Generator nicht ausreichend Energie liefert.

*Hersteller.* Es gibt nicht nur verschiedene Hersteller für Bauteile, Handfeuerwaffen, sondern auch für die verschiedenen Schiffe. Man bekommt als nicht überall das was im gesamten Universum angeboten wird. Um wieder das Beispiel mit der Werft aufzugreifen, man wird keine 300i (Hersteller ist Origin Jumpworks) bei einer Werft die Schiffe für Anvil Aerospace baut kaufen können. Man wird schon öfter mal die verschiedenen System abklappern müssen um die gewünschten Schiffe oder Bauteile zu bekommen. Oder man bietet anderen Spielern eine Mission an um etwas zu liefern, auch das ist möglich.

*Missionen* wird es in einer großen Auswahl. geben So wird es beispielsweise Kampf-, Handels-, Transportmissionen geben und auch hier ist zu sehen wie alles zusammen wirken wird. Irgendwo wird eine Transportmission vom Spiel kreiert, nimmt ein Spieler diese an kann im Gegenzug eine Kampfmission kreiert werden deren Auftrag es ist den Transport zu überfallen. Daraufhin könnte noch eine Begleitschutzmission angeboten werden, so das man den anderen Spieler begleitet um ihn vor den Spieler mit der Kampfmission zu verteidigen.

Aber auch der Spieler selbst wird seinen Mitspieler Missionen anbieten können. Vielleicht um bei ihm als Crewmitglied anzuheuern oder was auch immer, denn die Möglichkeiten werden vielfältig sein. Natürlich werden diejenigen auch bezahlt und erhalten die in der Mission angegebenen United Earth Credits (UEC). Ein wichtiges Element werden alle Missionen beinhalten, vom NPC oder Mitspieler, eine Bewertung der geleisteten Arbeit die Auswirkung auf die Reputation haben wird.
*
Die Reputation* eines Spielers wird im Spiel sehr wichtig sein. Sie entscheidet nicht nur darüber welche Missionen man bekommt oder welche Preise einem angeboten werden, sondern sagt auch vieles über den Spieler aus. Jeder (falsche) Handlung wird darauf Auswirkungen haben und, ein sehr wichtiger Aspekt, auch auf das Ansehen der Organisation (Clan) der er angehört. Wer also gerne mal in Systeme flieg wo nicht alle Geschäfte legal sind, sollte sich nicht erwischen lassen.

*Eine Vielfalt an (Sternen-) Systemen* wird es in Star Citizen geben. In ihnen wird es verschiedene Planetensysteme geben, einige davon mit begehbaren Planeten.  Dazu gibt es Systeme deren Planeten rein von verschieden Unternehmen besiedelt sind oder vom Militär besetzt sind. Auch werden Systeme von anderen Rassen bewohnt die mehr oder weniger freundlich gesinnt sind. Jedes System verfügt über eine Risikostufe die dem Spieler angibt wie gefährlich es dort ist und es hat Auswirkung auf die Preise der Versicherungen.

*Versicherungen* sind ein wichtiger Bestandteil im Spiel und sollten daher genutzt werden, denn verlorene Schiffe werden sonst nicht ersetzt. Aber nicht nur die Schiffe sollten versichert werden sondern auch Bauteile wie Waffen, Schilde oder Antriebe die man eingebaut hat. Da Schiffe in der Regel nur in der Standard Variante verkauft werden, steckt eigentlich immer mehr Geld in den Bauteilen mit denen man sein Schiff ausgerüstet hat.

Die Preise variieren je nach Risikoeinstufung, es gibt fünf, der Systeme die man gedenkt zu bereisen. So gibt es zum Beispiel die Risikostufe 1 die nur in relativ sicheren Gebieten zählt oder die Risikostufe 5 die in sehr gefährlichen Gebieten nötig ist. Wer eine Versicherungspolice Stufe 5 hat muss natürlich nicht noch weitere abschließen das sie auch Verluste in den darunterliegenden Risikostufen abdeckt. Es wird auch höhere Risikoeinstufungen geben, aber für diese Gebiete gibt es keine Versicherungen.

Versicherungspolicen können mit verschiedenen Laufzeiten abgeschlossen werden. Wenn sich jemand eine 3-Monatige-Versicherungspolice kauft ist zum Beispiel ein Raumschiff für reale 90 Tage versichert, wenn man sich täglich einloggt. Denn es wird nur ein Versicherungstag abgezogen wenn man auch gespielt hat. Es ist aber egal wie lange man sich eingeloggt hat, ist man nur ein paar Minuten an einem Tag im Spiel wird ein ganzer Versicherungstag abgezogen.
*Verschiedene Rassen* wird es auch geben. Bekannt sind zur Zeit die Banu (Während sich jeder Planet seiner eigenen Kultur und Tradition rühmt, verbindet die Liebe zum Geld und Handel sie alle), die Tevarin (In den meisten Tevarin herrscht Trauer und Wut und eine Art von Melancholie über den Untergang ihre Rasse), die Xi'an (Sie sind Meister der Diplomatie. Die Xi'an sind geduldig und raffiniert aber sie können auch aufbrausend sein und alles hinwerfen wenn es die Situation erfordert), die Kr'Tak (Es liegen nur Erzählungen der Xi'an über diese Rasse vor, aber keine Fakten), dann gibt es noch die Hadesianer (Über die es so viele Theorien gibt wie Sterne am Himmel, keine Fakten) und als letztes sein die Vandull (Sie stellten sich der Menschheit mit dem Überfall des Orion System vor 250 Jahren vor und die Beziehungen wurden seither nicht besser).

*Jetzt noch was in eigener Sache.*
Dieser Roman steht auch auf meiner Fanseite der Best Damn Space Sim Ever Star Citizen zur Verfügung.
Ein UpVote bei RSI wäre eine feine Sache, aber natürlich nicht zwingend notwendig.


----------



## Desotho (28. November 2015)

Abwarten. Es kann was werden aber es kann auch grausig schiefgehen.


----------



## McDrake (28. November 2015)

Ähm...ein Werbeposting?
Oder wie soll ich das ganze verstehen?


----------



## DerTriton (28. November 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ähm...ein Werbeposting?
> Oder wie soll ich das ganze verstehen?


Wenn Du ein FAQ als Werbung für ein Spiel ansiehst, würde ich sage ja. Oder man sieht es als das was es ist, ein  kleiner Überblick der Features eines Spiels.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (29. November 2015)

Da hier offenbar ein Spezialist am Werke ist, frage ich mal gerade nach: Ich habe Star Citizen aus der Never Settle Aktion von AMD: https://robertsspaceindustries.com/promotions/amdmovr

Zu Beginn der Aktion hieß es überall, es handele sich dabei lediglich um eine Art Demo, die dazu berechtigt in den Arena Commander reinzuschauen, auf der Seite steht _"This code will allow you to obtain a free Star Citizen game package including access to the Arena Commander module and an exclusive spaceship" - _was darf ich unter "Game Package" nun verstehen? Besitze ich eine Version von Star Citizen oder muss ich später noch einmal richtig in das Spiel einkaufen? Ich finde die Formulierung etwas unpräzise und bin immer noch verwirrt. Im Netz habe ich bisher keine genaue Angabe gefunden.


----------



## DerTriton (29. November 2015)

Eigentlich ist das ein Spielpaket mit diesem Inhalt:



Mustang Omega : AMD Edition
Arena Commander Pass
Selfland Hangar
Starting Money: 1,000 UEC
2 Month Insurance
Digital Star Citizen Manual
Star Citizen Digital Download
Squadron 42 Digital Download
 
Somit ist es ein vollwertiges Paket inklusive dem Spiel selbst.  Mit "Demo"  war der Arena Commander gemeint, also der Zugang zur Alpha,  in dem man seine Schiffe fliegen kann. Wohl als Hinweis das Star Citzen noch nicht spielbar und sich in der Entwicklung befindet. Um ganz sicher zu gehen einfach auf der Homepage unter My RSI einloggen und im Menü bei My Hangar schauen. Dort sollte es unterhalb von My Gear gelistet sein, g.g.f "All" auf "Game Package" ändern.


----------



## McDrake (29. November 2015)

1. Sorry für mein erstes Posting hier. Ich dachte es sei mal wieder ein Versuch, Ingamectedits zu krallen.

2. Wie ist das jetzt mit SQ42?
Es kommt in Episoden, oder?
Hat man mit dem Deal alle Episoden?


----------



## Gast1669461003 (29. November 2015)

Wunderbar, das wollte ich wissen. Danke. 

Kann mich nur daran erinnern, dass zwar mit "Demo" auch die noch unfertige Version gemeint war, an vielen Stellen aber auch explizit darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass mehr als der Arena-Commander nicht drin sei. Das hat mich damals verwirrt. Dann weiß ich nun aber Bescheid.


----------



## DerTriton (29. November 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> 1. Sorry für mein erstes Posting hier. Ich dachte  es sei mal wieder ein Versuch, Ingamectedits zu krallen.
> 
> 2. Wie ist das jetzt mit SQ42?
> Es kommt in Episoden, oder?
> Hat man mit dem Deal alle Episoden?



Squadron 42 ist die  erste Episode und die anderen beiden müssen das wieder gekauft werden,  im Grunde ist es eine Saga in drei Teilen. Vielleicht bieten sie  irgendwann ein komplettes Paket an, jetzt gibt es nur die erste Episode  "Squadron 42, dann folgt die zweite Episode "Behind Enemy Lines" und  danach die dritte deren Name aber nicht bekannt ist.



DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Wunderbar, das wollte ich wissen. Danke.
> 
> Kann mich nur daran erinnern, dass zwar mit "Demo" auch die noch unfertige Version gemeint war, an vielen Stellen aber auch explizit darauf hingewiesen wurde, dass mehr als der Arena-Commander nicht drin sei. Das hat mich damals verwirrt. Dann weiß ich nun aber Bescheid.


Hast Du mal in deinem Account nachgeschaut ob es dort als Paket angegeben ist mit dem beschrieben Inhalt? Es gab wohl mehr und verschiedene Versionen die AMD angeboten hat, auch eine die nur mit dem Zugang zum Arena Commander und einem Schiff war. Lief wohl alles Parallel bei der Never Settle Aktion, so das wohl nur Käufer einer neuen AMD Karte das von mir beschriebe Paket erhalten haben, also das mit dem Spiel. Und das andere ohne Spiel  wurde frei verteilt, wie bei einigen Events von CIG Codes zum Testen des Arena Commanders verteilt wurden.


----------



## Gast1669461003 (29. November 2015)

DerTriton schrieb:


> Hast Du mal in deinem Account nachgeschaut ob es dort als Paket angegeben ist mit dem beschrieben Inhalt? Es gab wohl mehr und verschiedene Versionen die AMD angeboten hat, auch eine die nur mit dem Zugang zum Arena Commander und einem Schiff war. Lief wohl alles Parallel bei der Never Settle Aktion, so das wohl nur Käufer einer neuen AMD Karte das von mir beschriebe Paket erhalten haben, also das mit dem Spiel. Und das andere ohne Spiel  wurde frei verteilt, wie bei einigen Events von CIG Codes zum Testen des Arena Commanders verteilt wurden.



Sieht nach dem kompletten Paket aus, ja. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (30. November 2015)

DerTriton schrieb:


> die anderen beiden müssen das wieder gekauft werden



sicher?
kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Rabowke (30. November 2015)

Wie jetzt ... es gibt drei Episoden, wofür ich als Backer aber nur die erste bekomme?


----------



## Bonkic (30. November 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie jetzt ... es gibt drei Episoden, wofür ich als Backer aber nur die erste bekomme?


genau das meinte ich.
kann eigentlich nicht sein.


----------



## McDrake (30. November 2015)

Ist irgendwie auch nicht das was ich wollte. Für das ("viele") Geld hatte ich mir schon die ganze Story gewünscht.
Da würde ich gerne mei Ingame-Badetuch, Aquarium und sonstiges dafür eintauschen
:/


----------



## Vordack (30. November 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> genau das meinte ich.
> kann eigentlich nicht sein.



Wieso kann es Deiner Meinung nicht sein? Weil Du Dich nicht informiert hast? 

Genau so ist es und es wurde seit Anfang an von CR so kommuniziert. Squadron 42 wird in mehreren Episoden erscheinen, so wie Wing commander damals. Da gab es auch WC 1, 2 und 3 usw. Die erste Episode von SQ42 wird sozusagen eine abgeschlossene Kampagne sein und ist für Backer kostenlos. Die andereren Episoden (glaube 2) sind für Backer kostenpflichtig.


----------



## Vordack (30. November 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Ist irgendwie auch nicht das was ich wollte. Für das ("viele") Geld hatte ich mir schon die ganze Story gewünscht.
> Da würde ich gerne mei Ingame-Badetuch, Aquarium und sonstiges dafür eintauschen
> :/



Was für vieles Geld hats du denn bitte investiert? Und meinst Du weil Du evtl gebackt hast darfst Du jetzt alles in SC Universum kostenlos haben? Wer meint überhaupt daß Geld der Backer in Ep 2 und 3 fliessen wird? Hat Derek das behauptet?

Woher weist du überhaupt wie groß der Umfang von SC42 Ep 1 sein wird? Würde es Dich zufriedenstellen wenn da eine 30 Std. Kampagne drin ist oder würde Dir das nicht reichen? Würdest Du dann trotzdem noch sauer sein daß Du für die 31-60 und 61-90 Stunde zusätzlich blechen mußt?


----------



## Rabowke (30. November 2015)

Moment Dacki ... es macht einen Unterschied, ob Squadron 42 in mehrere Episoden veröffentlicht wird, oder ob es mehrere Episoden gibt, von denen Squadron 42 eine ist.

Mir war es nicht klar, dass es eine Episode 2 & 3 für das SP (!) Spiel geben wird bzw. geben soll und diese für Backer nicht im Preis enthalten ist bzw. sein soll.

Also warum stellst du dich jetzt hier bitte hin, als ob du alles besser wüsstest?  

Übrigens meinte McDrake mit dem "viel" Geld sicherlich nicht seinen persönlichen Einsatz, sondern bestimmt das eingesammelte Geld insgesamt.


----------



## McDrake (30. November 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Was für vieles Geld hats du denn bitte investiert? Und meinst Du weil Du evtl gebackt hast darfst Du jetzt alles in SC Universum kostenlos haben? Wer meint überhaupt daß Geld der Backer in Ep 2 und 3 fliessen wird? Hat Derek das behauptet?
> 
> Woher weist du überhaupt wie groß der Umfang von SC42 Ep 1 sein wird? Würde es Dich zufriedenstellen wenn da eine 30 Std. Kampagne drin ist oder würde Dir das nicht reichen? Würdest Du dann trotzdem noch sauer sein daß Du für die 31-60 und 61-90 Stunde zusätzlich blechen mußt?



Wird ja alles kostenlos sein, oder?
Soll ja kein P2W werden, laut Aussage von RSI 

Und entschuldige, dass für mich SQ42 Vorrang gegenüber dem Sandbox-Spiel hat.
Ich dachte wirklich, dass ich mit einem mittleren dreistelligen Betrag die ganze Story bekomme.
So weiss ich halt auch nicht, was mich das ganze Spiel dann schlussendlich kostet, wenn ich die Story möchte.


Und das hat nix mit Smart zu tun


// Ja, es kann durchaus mein Fehler gewesen sein, dass ich das Episodenfomat nicht erkannt habe.
Ich erkenne das aber auch jetzt noch nicht auf der KS-Page.


----------



## MichaelG (30. November 2015)

Das mit den Episoden hab ich auch nicht gewußt. Gut, ich hab eh nur SQ42 gekauft. Von daher bin ich in soweit nicht betroffen. Ich würde mir dann die beiden weiteren Teile nochmals kaufen. In der Hoffnung, daß ein Import der Spielstände möglich ist nach Vorbild von Mass Effect.

Wer aber per Dauer-Abo Geld bezahlt hat oder gar ordentliche Summen als Einzelzahlung (mehrere Hunderte oder gar Tausende Euro) da würde ich schon das komplette SC (SP-Storyparts) als Gegenleistung erwarten, ja. Ich glaube nicht, daß das als Gegenleistung zu viel verlangt wäre. Für mich als SQ42-Käufer logischerweise nicht. Da erwarte ich dieses Entgegenkommen auch nicht. Aber für Dauer-Pledger oder hohe Pledger (sagen wir mal ab geleisteten Summen von 200 EUR + XXX aufwärts) wäre das für mich eigentlich das normalste, wenn diese in den Genuß der kompletten Story kämen.

Es handelt sich ja nach dem aktuellen Stand "nur" um die beiden weiteren Episoden. Nicht um alle Schiffe oder weitere Ingame-Items.


----------



## Bonkic (30. November 2015)

Vordack schrieb:


> Wieso kann es Deiner Meinung nicht sein? Weil Du Dich nicht informiert hast?



ganz ruhig dacki. 
meines wissens nach (!) wurde es anfangs so kommuniziert, dass die gesamte sp-kampagne squadron 42 heißen würde und backer diese (natürlich in gänze) erhalten würden. 
von den episoden ist ja erst seit verhältnismäßig kurzer zeit überhaupt die rede iirc. 
wenn die kampagne nun gesplittet wird und in gänze gar nicht mehr sq 42 heißt, dann klingt das für mich nach einem "trick" - richtig. 

falls das immer schon anders geplant war, dann zeig mir bitte, wo das steht. 
dann nehm ich alles zurück und behaupte das gegenteil.


----------



## Vordack (30. November 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Moment Dacki ... es macht einen Unterschied, ob Squadron 42 in mehrere Episoden veröffentlicht wird, oder ob es mehrere Episoden gibt, von denen Squadron 42 eine ist.
> 
> Mir war es nicht klar, dass es eine Episode 2 & 3 für das SP (!) Spiel geben wird bzw. geben soll und diese für Backer nicht im Preis enthalten ist bzw. sein soll.
> 
> ...



Moment Rabi, 





> und es wurde seit Anfang an von CR so kommuniziert.


 Das hat rein gar nichts damit zu tun daß ich irgendwas besser weis. Ich habe nur Fragen gestellt um McDrake zu verstehen. In diesem Fall weiss ich es leider besser da ich es damlas mitbekommen habe als CR es kommuniziert hat (im Gegensatz zu den die jetzt antworteten  )



			
				McDrake schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ja kein P2W werden, laut Aussage von RSI



Da verwechselt Du irgendwie irgendwas oder meinst es nicht ernst (Smilie-Alert  ) Pay2Win im SP? Wie das?

Wie gesagt, ich habe Dich nicht angegriffen, ich habe Dir nur Fragen gestellt um Deine Einstellung besser zu verstehen. Für mich hat SQ42 mindestens den selben Wert wie SC. Ich hätte vermutet daß Du Dich bsser informierst dwenn Du schon so viel investierst, ist wieder nich böse gemeint 

Hier mal ein paar Zitate:



> Squadron 42 is a single player campaign that takes place within the Star Citizen universe. It can be played off-line.[1] Squadron 42 will be released in episodes, 3 in total[5], the first of which will become available in 2016.[source?] The first episode will have 70 missions which will total up to 20 hours of gameplay.[5]



Quelle: Squadron 42 - Star Citizen Wiki - Wikia

Interessant worauf ich gestoßen bin. Anscheinend ist Ep 2 kostenlos für Backer der esten 6 Millionen. 



> In the recent 10 for the Chairman (Episode 59), Chris Roberts had this to say:
> 
> We've got a really big story arch so we're going to split it into a trilogy like Wing Commander 1/2/3, that kind of thing. So Episode 1 is what people will play this year and has the equivalent of 70 Wing Commander style missions...
> 
> ...



Quelle: https://www.reddit.com/r/starcitizen/comments/31pk2q/for_those_confused_about_squadron_42_and_what/


----------



## Bonkic (30. November 2015)

> Squadron 42 will be released in episodes,



ok, da stehts ja dann sogar wortwörtlich.
demnach gehe ich jetzt erst recht davon aus, dass backer selbstverständlich die gesamte sp-kampagne bekommen. 
denn mein letzter stand war nun nämlich, dass ep 2 und 3 gar nicht mehr sq 42 heißen würden (siehe mein letzter beitrag). 

edit: 
oder in dem wiki stehts falsch.


----------



## MichaelG (30. November 2015)

Bin ich ja mal auf die weitere Entwicklung gespannt. Auch wenn es mich selbst wie gesagt nicht betrifft.


----------



## Vordack (30. November 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ganz ruhig dacki.
> meines wissens nach (!) wurde es anfangs so kommuniziert, dass die gesamte sp-kampagne squadron 42 heißen würde und backer diese (natürlich in gänze) erhalten würden.



Vielleicht gaanz am Anfang bevor sie den Umfang erweitern wolllten...



> von den episoden ist ja erst seit verhältnismäßig kurzer zeit überhaupt die rede iirc.



Wenn Du seit dem 6 Millionen Strectch Goal meinst dann ja 



> wenn die kampagne nun gesplittet wird und in gänze gar nicht mehr sq 42 heißt, dann klingt das für mich nach einem "trick" - richtig.



Wenn Du es so siehst dann ist es eben so. Wie gesagt bereits seit vor dem 6 Mille Stretch Goal wurde es von CR so kommuniziert.



> falls das immer schon anders geplant war, dann zeig mir bitte, wo das steht.
> dann nehm ich alles zurück und behaupte das gegenteil.



Ich habe oben Reddit gepostet wo Bezug auf die Stretch Goals und ein Link für 10 for the Cairman ist gepostet. Ich hoffe das reicht Dir. 

Have a nice day, und danke, ich bin ruhig, glaube ich *fauch*


----------



## MichaelG (30. November 2015)

Klingt für mich etwa so nach dem Prinzip Starcraft II. Nachträglich mitten in der Entwicklung die Splittung in 3 Teile. Allerdings lief das ja nicht über Crowdfunding sondern wurde "regulär" produziert.


----------



## McDrake (30. November 2015)

Das mit den 70 Missionen hab ich inzwischen auch gefunden.
Wenns so ist, ok, sofern die Abwechslungsreich sind.

Das Episodenformat wurde INZWISCHEN bekannt gegeben.
Wann war der erste Verweis darauf?
Das Posting, welches du da verlinkst wurde vor 7 Monaten aufgrund des Videoblogs "for the chairman" gemacht.
Nur bin ich seit Oktober 2012 mit an Bord dieser Geschichte.

Inzwischen haben sich da einfach sooo viele Sachen verändert, dass ich ein wenig den Durchblick verloren habe.
Ja, das mag auch mein Fehler sein, dass ich mir nicht jede Woche eine Stunde Zeit nehme um die Veränderungen
bei dem Projekt anzuschauen.


----------



## Vordack (30. November 2015)

McDrake schrieb:


> Das mit den 70 Missionen hab ich inzwischen auch gefunden.
> Wenns so ist, ok, sofern die Abwechslungsreich sind.
> 
> Das Episodenformat wurde INZWISCHEN bekannt gegeben.
> ...



Ich habs zeitlich nicht auf dem Schirm, aber qwurde ganz am Anfang nicht Squadron 42 mit ca. 50-70 Missionen versprochen? Und genau das bekommen wir mit Episode 1. Leute die bei den 6 Millionen schon dabei waren bekommen Ep 2  auch kostenlos. Nur Ep 3 müssen alle blechen.

Also ich weiss nicht wie es euch geht, aber ich finde wir gewinnen dabei nur.

1. Squadron 42 - Ep 1 enthält alle am Anfang versprochenen Missionen.
2. Zusätzlich bekommen Backer der ersten Stunde (bis 6 Mille) noch mal 50-70 Missionen KOSTENLOS obwohl sie am Anfang gar nicht geplant waren.
3. Einen dritter Teil wird für alle kostenpflichtig erhältlich sein, also noch mehr Missionen die auch am Anfang nicht geplant waren.

Ich finde jetzt keinen Link daß am Anfang der Umfang mit Sq 42 auf 50-70 Missionen tituliert wurde, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher daß es in dem Rahmen war.

@McDrake

Wegen der Frage, wann der erste Verweis darauf war. Irgendwann zu der Zeit wann die 6 Millionen geknackt wurden. Siehe Grafik.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Datum: 19/11/2012.


----------



## MichaelG (30. November 2015)

Die Aufsplittung in 3 Episoden macht sicherlich auch releasetechnisch Sinn. Sonst würden wir bis zum Release noch weitere 6-8 Jahre warten müssen.  Der Umfang stört mich auch nicht. Es ist halt nur für die Leute der ersten Stunde etwas naja zweischneidig, wenn man mehrere 100e oder 1000e Euro versenkt hat und dann "nur" Episode 1 und mit etwas Glück wenn man vor den 6 Mille dabei war Episode 2 dazu bekommt.


----------



## Vordack (30. November 2015)

Ich gehe noch mal kurz Stretch Goals durch:

3 Millionen, 8/11/2012
- Squadron 42 will feature 35 missions.

4 Millionen 16/11/2012
- Squadron 42 will feature a richer storyline and 45 total missions.

5 Millionen 18/11/2012
- Squadron 42 will feature celebrity voice-acting including at least one favorite from Wing Commander and 50 total missions.

5,5 Millionen 19/11/2012
- Professional motion capture for the Squadron 42 cutscenes.

6 Millionen 19/11/2012
- The first Squadron 42 mission disk, Behind Enemy Lines, will be available for free to all backers who pledge before $6 million upon release.

Also bekommen wir jetzt VIEEEL mehr als ganz am Anfang zugesagt.


----------



## McDrake (30. November 2015)

Jo.
Solange es gute Missionen sind und nicht künstlich gestreckt, kann ich damit leben.
2.0 sieht ja auch schon stimmig aus.


----------



## Rabowke (30. November 2015)

Wobei ich diese Dinge immer als vollumfängliche SP Kampagne, SQ42 halt, gesehen habe und bislang auch erwartet hab, dass ich das komplette SP Erlebnis ohne weitere Kosten erfahren darf. Es wurde doch immer kommuniziert, dass der SP Anteil eher gering gehalten wird und der Fokus auf MMO liegen soll, was mir aber nicht so wichtig ist.


----------



## McDrake (30. November 2015)

Darum bin ich gespannt auf die Qualität einer so grossen und mehrteiligen SP-Kampagne.
Und ich hoffe, dass damit nicht einfach der MP-Part finanziert wird.


----------



## DerTriton (30. November 2015)

DennisReisdorf schrieb:


> Sieht nach dem kompletten Paket aus, ja.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jup, das ist ein Paket.



Bonkic schrieb:


> sicher?
> kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen.


Hat sich ja erledigt da andere darauf geantwortet haben.



McDrake schrieb:


> Für  das ("viele") Geld hatte ich mir schon die ganze Story  gewünscht.


 Viele Fans haben sich schon Gedanken gemacht wie es  ablaufen soll. Der Gedanke ist das die Episoden schon abgeschlossen sind  aber das Universum im Hintergrund weiter läuft. Squadron 42 ist ja so  etwas wie der Einstieg ins Universum des PUs, in das man von Squadron 42  auch Sachen wie Credits mitnehmen kann.



McDrake schrieb:


> Wird ja alles kostenlos sein, oder?
> Soll ja kein P2W werden, laut Aussage von RSI


Wenn man Star Citizen hat, ist der Zugang zum PU kostenlos. Und zu P2W, ist halt Geschmackssache wie man es findet das man Credits, wenn auch pro Monat / Woche begrenzt, kaufen kann. Bei den Schiffen sehe ich kein P2W da es ja im Grunde nichts anderes ist wenn Spieler später in ein MMO einsteigen, dann haben die Spieler schon besseres erspielt.


----------



## DerTriton (6. Dezember 2015)

*Ich habe ein zweites Vorwort eingefügt, zwei weitere Punkte zugefügt und einen Punkt erweitert.*

 Das zweite Vorwort ist:

_Star Citizen wird Komplex werden aber dennoch nicht zu Kompliziert._

 Die zwei neuen Punkte sind:

*Versicherungen *sind ein wichtiger Bestandteil im Spiel   und sollten daher genutzt werden, denn verlorene Schiffe werden sonst   nicht ersetzt. Aber nicht nur die Schiffe sollten versichert werden   sondern auch Bauteile wie Waffen, Schilde oder Antriebe die man   eingebaut hat. Da Schiffe in der Regel nur in der Standard Variante   verkauft werden, steckt eigentlich immer mehr Geld in den Bauteilen mit   denen man sein Schiff ausgerüstet hat.

 Die Preise variieren je nach Risikoeinstufung, es gibt fünf, der   Systeme die man gedenkt zu bereisen. So gibt es zum Beispiel die   Risikostufe 1 die nur in relativ sicheren Gebieten zählt oder die   Risikostufe 5 die in sehr gefährlichen Gebieten nötig ist. Wer eine   Versicherungspolice Stufe 5 hat muss natürlich nicht noch weitere   abschließen das sie auch Verluste in den darunterliegenden Risikostufen   abdeckt. Es wird auch höhere Risikoeinstufungen geben, aber für diese   Gebiete gibt es keine Versicherungen.

 Versicherungspolicen können mit verschiedenen Laufzeiten abgeschlossen   werden. Wenn sich jemand eine 3-Monatige-Versicherungspolice kauft ist   zum Beispiel ein Raumschiff für reale 90 Tage versichert, wenn man sich   täglich einloggt. Denn es wird nur ein Versicherungstag abgezogen wenn   man auch gespielt hat. Es ist aber egal wie lange man sich eingeloggt   hat, ist man nur ein paar Minuten an einem Tag im Spiel wird ein ganzer   Versicherungstag abgezogen.  

*In der Egoperspektive* wird man im Spiel meistens   unterwegs sein, da es zur Steigerung der Immersion, das „Eintauchen“ ins   Spiel, erheblich beiträgt. Denn die Immersion ist für die Entwickler   eines der Hauptziele. Es ist zwar auch möglich seinen Char und das   Raumschiff in dem man sich befindet in der Third-Person-Perspektive zu   sehe und zu bewegen, aber fürs agieren muss man in der   First-Person-Perspektive spielen, da nur so beispielsweise Zielhilfen   oder andere Anzeigen sichtbar sind.  

*Multicrew wurde um diesen Absatz erweitert:*

Selbstverständlich ist es auch möglich eine gemischte Crew bestehend aus   Menschen und NPCs zu haben, auch werden Spieler ohne Probleme die   Positionen übernehmen können die gerade ein NPC besetzt. Dazu muss der   Spieler nicht mal dort sein wo sich das Raumschiff befindet. In Planung   ist eine Möglichkeit mit der man sich sozusagen in einen NPC “beamt“  und  seine Rolle übernimmt, der reguläre Char den man spielt bleibt aber   dort von wo man sich weg „gebeamt“ hat.

*Hier noch zwei Hinweise:*

*Ein offizieller Ingame Trailer *wurde Freitag bei den  Game Awards 2015 präsentiert.




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xf4zCCjBwOA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


 
*Star Citizen kann bis zum 14.12.2015 getestet werden*   diese bezieht sich aber auf die Version 1.3 und nicht die Version 2.0   die sich noch in der Testphase befindet. Auch kann man „nur“ den Arena   Commander testen für dem jedem drei Schiffe zur Verfügung gestellt   werden. Der Arena Commander bietet u.a. die Möglichkeit seine Schiffe im   Freiflug zu testen oder im Kampf gegen die Vanduul, eine feindliche   Rasse im Spiel, das alleine oder im Koop.

 Wer noch kein Account hat kann einen unter *https://robertsspaceindustries.com/enlist?referral=STAR-5ZQM-VYT9*   erstellen. Über den Link würde ich ein kleines Goodie für meine   blutigen Fingerkuppen erhalten sollte sich derjenige ein Paket kaufen,   welches Paket es auch immer sein mag.

Derjenige der sich über den Link anmeldet bekommt aber natürlich auch   etwas, demjenigen werden 5.000 UEC (Ingame Währung) gutgeschrieben.   Keine Interesse, dann kann man sich auch einfach hierüber anmelden: *https://robertsspaceindustries.com/enlist*


----------



## DerTriton (13. Dezember 2015)

Vorwort überarbeitet:

_Vorwort: Star Citizen: Squadron 42 befindet sich noch in der Entwicklung und der Release ist für Ende 2016 angepeilt aber der erste Teile der Einzelspieler-Kampagne soll früher erscheinen. Star Citizen wird Komplex werden aber dennoch nicht zu Kompliziert. Und vieles was zur Zeit an Plänen bekannt gegeben wird ist nicht in Stein gemeißelt, da sich alles noch in der Alpha / Beta Phase befindet._

Hinzugefügt:

*Ewig ist der Tod (Permadeath).* Sollte es einem Piloten aber nicht gelingen vor der Zerstörung seines Raumschiffs es zu verlassen, wird der Charakter höchstwahrscheinlich sterben und seine Geschichte dann enden. Dies bedeutet aber nicht das der Spieler bei Null beginnt, denn er wird sein Hab und Gut einfach weiter vererben können. Aber der Erbe muss in einer Probezeit beweisen das er beispielsweise dem Ruf des Verstorbenen würdig erweist, um die Reputation, vorhandene Titel oder Sonderrechte zu behalten. Genaues kann man aber noch nicht sagen, es ist halt die Entwicklungsphase in der sich einiges noch ändern kann.

So einfach stirbt es sich aber eh nicht im Spiel. Die Entwickler arbeiten an vielen Mechaniken wodurch man recht gut vor dem „endgültigen“ Tod geschützt ist. Sei es durch bessere Bauteile fürs eigene Schiff wodurch es schwerer Zerstört wird. Durch ein besseren Schleudersitz, einem besseren Raumanzug, einem persönlichen Schutzschild und so weiter. Sollten all diese Maßnahmen nichts helfen und man wird verletzt ist aber das Leben des Chars noch nicht vorbei. Durch modernster medizinischer Behandlung ist noch einiges zu retten. Sei es durch organische oder kybernetische Implantationen wird ein totgeglaubter Spieler doch noch überleben.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Dezember 2015)

Gibt es keine Autosaves?


----------



## Bonkic (13. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Gibt es keine Autosaves?


wie sollte das denn funktionieren?


----------



## DerTriton (13. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Gibt es keine Autosaves?


In Star Citizen nicht, ein MMO mit Autosave wäre mir neu. Und in Squadron 42 gibt es während einer Mission auch nicht die Möglichkeit zu speichern.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Dezember 2015)

*Star Citizen: Squadron 42 – Das wahre Next Generation (Online-) Spiel*



Bonkic schrieb:


> wie sollte das denn funktionieren?



Ich rede vom SP. Wie funktionieren? Nach jeder Mission Daten wie Person, Position, Waren/Geldbestand und Schiffszustand speichern und laden in das Universum. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß das unmöglich ist.

Der MMO-Part ist wieder eine andere Baustelle.


----------



## Bonkic (13. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich rede vom SP. Wie funktionieren? Nach jeder Mission Daten wie Person, Position, Waren/Geldbestand und Schiffszustand speichern und laden in das Universum. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß das unmöglich ist.


es ging aber nicht um den sp.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Dezember 2015)

*Star Citizen: Squadron 42 – Das wahre Next Generation (Online-) Spiel*

Daß es sich nicht um den SP-Part dreht steht aber nicht explizit da. Zumal es im vorangehenden Absatz um SQ42 geht.


----------



## DerTriton (13. Dezember 2015)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Daß es sich nicht um den SP-Part dreht steht aber nicht explizit da.


Also im Singeplayer Teil, also "Squadron 42", wird man in einer laufenden Mission nicht speichern können. Nach dem Abschluss einer Mission wird man selbst speichern können oder es wird automatisch gespeichert, genauere Infos sind mir nicht bekannt.

Wenn Du auf das Thema Permadeath anspielt, bezieht es sich auf den MMO Teil, also Star Citizen.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Dezember 2015)

*Star Citizen: Squadron 42 – Das wahre Next Generation (Online-) Spiel*

Thx. Genau das hat mich interessiert. Daß der Permdeath im MMO Fakt ist ist klar. Das läßt sich da sicher nicht anders lösen Da hilft nur das Thema Erbnachfolger oder eben wieder Start bei 0 (wo ich davon ausgehe, daß das zweitere funktionieren muß)


----------



## DerTriton (18. Dezember 2015)

*Da noch keine Überarbeitung dieses FAQ anliegt, hier mal ein Hinweis bevor die Info hinfällig wäre.*
Ab Februar 2016 werden Star Citzen und Squadron 42 einzeln verkauft. Bedeutet das es dann weit teurer wird als jetzt der Fall ist.
Dazu kommt das der Wechselkurs ab Januar 2016 im Shop angepasst wird, der war für Europäer weit besser als der eigentliche.
Wer also mit dem Gedanken spielt sich überlegen ob er nicht noch dieses Jahr ein Paket kauft.

Pakete gibt es ab 42.84 € und beinhalten neben den beiden Spielen einen Zugang zur Alpha und Beta so wie weitere Goodies.
https://robertsspaceindustries.com/pledge/game-packages

Wer noch kein Account hat kann einen unter https://robertsspaceindustries.com/enlist?referral=STAR-5ZQM-VYT9  erstellen.
Über den Link würde ich ein kleines Goodie für meine  blutigen Fingerkuppen erhalten sollte sich derjenige ein Paket kaufen,  welches Paket es auch immer sein mag.
Derjenige der sich über den  Link anmeldet bekommt aber natürlich auch etwas, demjenigen werden  5.000 UEC (Ingame Währung) gutgeschrieben. Keine Interesse, 
dann kann  man sich auch einfach hierüber anmelden: https://robertsspaceindustries.com/enlist


----------



## Shadow_Man (18. Dezember 2015)

Wie siehts eigentlich später mal aus ? Wird es das Spiel auch ganz normal im Laden zu kaufen geben usw.?


----------



## DerTriton (18. Dezember 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich später mal aus ? Wird es das Spiel auch ganz normal im Laden zu kaufen geben usw.?


Das kann ich nicht genau beantworten, es soll Gedankenspiele geben das es Boxversionen geben wird aber darauf sollte man nicht wetten, sie müssten dafür ein Vertriebsweg haben wie es Publisher haben. Oder jemanden Beauftragen der die Verbindungen hat und das würde Geld kosten. Ich persönlich glaube weniger daran, halt weil der Aufwand alleine für ein Entwicklerstudio recht hoch wäre.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Dezember 2015)

DerTriton schrieb:
			
		

> Ab Februar 2016 werden Star Citzen und Squadron 42 einzeln verkauft.  Bedeutet das es dann weit teurer wird als jetzt der Fall ist.



ist vermutlich ne doofe frage, aber: warum (bezogen auf beide dinge)?


----------



## DerTriton (18. Dezember 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ist vermutlich ne doofe frage, aber: warum (bezogen auf beide dinge)?


Sie wollen Star Citizen und Squadron 42 separat vermarkten, was ich verstehen kann. Es vermischen sich einfach zu viele Infos von beiden Spielen und verwirren nur. Warum aber die dann teurer werden kann ich nicht genau sagen. Es wurde schon öfter gesagt das zum Release  die Spielepakete teurer werden und die aktuellen günstigeren Preise ein Rabatt beinhaltet  um die Backer zu belohnen. Daher denke ich das sie es einfach zum Februar schon umsetzen.


----------



## Batze (18. Dezember 2015)

Kann man das so verstehen das CR das Spiel aufteilt?
Also in SP und MP?
Oder, bevor ich dazu was sage, habe ich da jetzt irgendwas falsches verstanden?


----------



## DerTriton (18. Dezember 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Kann man das so verstehen das CR das Spiel aufteilt?
> Also in SP und MP?
> Oder, bevor ich dazu was sage, habe ich da jetzt irgendwas falsches verstanden?


Das hast du richtig verstanden, Squadron 42 (SP) und Star Citizen (MP) werden dann einzeln verkauft.


----------



## Batze (18. Dezember 2015)

Und warum?
Also ich kann es mir ja denken, aber hat CR auch gesagt warum es so sein wird? Gründe dafür?
Und wird es auch für normal Käufer, also keine Baker eine komplett Version geben? Oder nur 2 verschiedene Versionen die man sich eben 2 mal kaufen muss?


----------



## DerTriton (18. Dezember 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Und warum?
> Also ich kann es mir ja denken, aber hat CR auch gesagt warum es so sein wird? Gründe dafür?


Dazu kann ich nur das schreiben was ich schon geschrieben habe.


DerTriton schrieb:


> Sie wollen Star Citizen und Squadron 42 separat  vermarkten, was ich verstehen kann. Es vermischen sich einfach zu viele  Infos von beiden Spielen und verwirren nur.





Batze schrieb:


> Und wird es auch für normal Käufer, also keine Baker eine komplett  Version geben? Oder nur 2 verschiedene Versionen die man sich eben 2 mal  kaufen muss?


Da kann ich nur spekulieren und das bringt dir wenig.


----------



## Batze (18. Dezember 2015)

Wieso sollte mich SP und MP verwirren?

Ganz ehrlich, es ist doch eine Geld Sache. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Star Citizen ist ein Großes, wohl einzigartiges Projekt, so hat es mal angefangen. Es ist ein einziges Spiel, so war es mal geplant. Und jetzt schon wird über eine abspaltung geredet, gemacht. 
Sorry, aber das ist doch nur Geldmacherei und total gegen das was mal geplant war.
Sollen jetzt noch mehr dazu gezwungen werden schnell noch Baker zu werden? Ja, ich denke schon.
Schade.
Das Spiel nimmt so langsam Formen an, muss man ja mal sagen, so ein wenig, aber es nimmt auch diese anderen bedenklichen Formen an, die auch hier und auch woanders schon seit langen diskutiert worden sind.
Es ist schön zu hören das das Spiel vorankommt, aber im gleichem Atemzug und eigentlich noch schneller nimmt es bedenkliche Züge der schlimmsten Monetarisierung an. 
Nicht das ich es CR nicht gönne mit dem Spiel auch Geld zu verdienen, im Gegenteil, soll er ruhig. Warum auch nicht.
Aber so viel im Vorfeld, also das finde ich bedenklich.


----------



## DerTriton (19. Dezember 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Wieso sollte mich SP und MP verwirren?


Es heißt ja nicht das es alle verwirrt, aber oft wird über beide Spiele in einem Atemzug gesprochen. Und viele Informieren sich nun mal nicht gründlich, ich möchte nicht wissen wie viele denken das Star Citizen ein Weltraum-Shooter wird weil sie nur nach den Trailern gehen. Es gibt nun mal viele die nur Einzelspielerspiele spielen, wenn die aber beispielsweise immer wieder was über Mehrspieler Themen hören kann es sie Abschrecken. Warum also diese Spieler nicht direkt mit einer Einzelvermarktung ansprechen. 



Batze schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, es ist doch eine Geld Sache. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


Die genauen Gründe kann ich dir nicht sagen, vielleicht ist es einfacher beides einzeln zu Vermarkten. Geld Sache, schwer zu sagen denn die Preise sollten zum Release eh steigen - da die aktuellen Preise ein(en) Backer ("Vorbesteller") Rabatt beinhalten . Auch sollte man im Hinterkopf haben das die Zahl der Potenziellen Kunden nicht so hoch ist, nicht nur weil es ein Genre ist das wenige Interessiert, sondern das die Hardware Anforderungen mächtig sind und viele Spieler einfach nicht solche PCs haben. Daher muss man schon schauen wie man an das nötige Geld kommt und muss die Spielertypen direkt ansprechen und klare Infos liefern.



Batze schrieb:


> Star Citizen ist ein Großes, wohl einzigartiges Projekt, so hat es mal  angefangen. Es ist ein einziges Spiel, so war es mal geplant. Und jetzt  schon wird über eine abspaltung geredet, gemacht.
> Sorry, aber das ist doch nur Geldmacherei und total gegen das was mal geplant war.
> Sollen jetzt noch mehr dazu gezwungen werden schnell noch Baker zu werden? Ja, ich denke schon.
> Schade.
> ...


Es ist dein Recht diese Meinung zu haben, mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen. Höchstens meine Meinung, das ich es ihm gönne und wenn er dadurch mehr Geld verdient ist es auch gut. Ich habe jetzt in der Alpha 2.0 mehr Zeit verbracht als in allen Spielen der großen Publisher der letzten Jahren. Daher habe ich zur Zeit wieder meine Rosarote-Brille auf.


----------



## Phurba (20. Dezember 2015)

Hallo, PC Noob hier (habe seit ein paar Tagen das hier). Habe eben mal den Hangar gestartet und bin selbst mit den niedrigsten Einstellungen nur auf ca. 15 fps gekommen. Das kann doch nicht sein, oder? Grafikkarte hat 4GB GDDR5 (3 GB auf der Herstellerseite sind Druckfehler). Mach ich irgendwas falsch, oder läuft die Alpha einfach so mies?


----------



## DerTriton (20. Dezember 2015)

Phurba schrieb:


> Hallo, PC Noob hier (habe seit ein paar Tagen das hier). Habe eben mal den Hangar gestartet und bin selbst mit den niedrigsten Einstellungen nur auf ca. 15 fps gekommen. Das kann doch nicht sein, oder? Grafikkarte hat 4GB GDDR5 (3 GB auf der Herstellerseite sind Druckfehler). Mach ich irgendwas falsch, oder läuft die Alpha einfach so mies?


 Also 15 FPS sind wirklich wenig für deine Hardware im Hangar sollten um 45 FPS möglich sein, besonders bei Low. An folgendem könnte es vielleicht liegen:

Die Turbo-Boost-Technik startet nicht und der CPU somit nur mit 2,6 GHz läuft statt bis zu 3,5 GHz. Zur Zeit ist nämlich die Alpha mehr CPU- als GPU-Lastig.
Vielleicht startet auch die 980M nicht sondern die auf dem Mainboard läuft nur, wenn das Labtop einen internen GPU hat.
Oder die Energieoptionen sind so eingestellt dass das System im Sparmodus läuft.
Ansonsten könnte es ein Treiber Problem oder  komische Einstellungen bei GeForce Experience sein, am besten die Einstellung "3D-Anwendung entscheiden lassen".


----------



## Free23 (20. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Phurba,

Nein das ist momentan relativ normal, selbst mit Oberklasse-Karten kommt man nur auf durchschnittlich 20-30 fps mit gelegentlichen Einbrüchen. Egal ob du eine R9 390 hast, oder eine GTx980 o.ä..
Also ist zumindest meine Erfahrung!
Was du aber probieren kannst:
Ingame die Konsole öffnen (Dach drücken, also die Taste über Tab, neben der 1)

r_vsync = 0 eingeben -> enter drücken
r_motionblur = 0 eingeben -> enter drücken

Falls du dadurch einen Unterschied merkst, musst du das bei jedem Star Citizen - Neustart auch wieder neu eingeben.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## DerTriton (20. Dezember 2015)

Free23 schrieb:


> Nein das ist momentan relativ normal, selbst mit Oberklasse-Karten kommt man nur auf durchschnittlich 20-30 fps mit gelegentlichen Einbrüchen. Egal ob du eine R9 390 hast, oder eine GTx980 o.ä..
> Also ist zumindest meine Erfahrung!


Also mit einer "Oberklassen-Karte" sollte man im Hangar mehr haben. Auch obwohl der Hanger wohl nicht sehr Optimiert ist, denn im AC habe ich mit meiner GTx770 auf low bis zu 60 FPS, mehr als im Hangar. 20 - 30 FPS habe ich im PU, sogar auf very high. Das Problem sind die GHz vom CPU, denn ein Kern wird immer mit 100% belastet und meine Karte nur zu 50%.


----------



## Phurba (20. Dezember 2015)

Danke mal, werde das alles mal ausprobieren bei Gelegenheit.


----------



## Free23 (21. Dezember 2015)

DerTriton schrieb:


> Also mit einer "Oberklassen-Karte" sollte man im Hangar mehr haben. Auch obwohl der Hanger wohl nicht sehr Optimiert ist, denn im AC habe ich mit meiner GTx770 auf low bis zu 60 FPS, mehr als im Hangar. 20 - 30 FPS habe ich im PU, sogar auf very high. Das Problem sind die GHz vom CPU, denn ein Kern wird immer mit 100% belastet und meine Karte nur zu 50%.



Ich ging auch nur vom PU aus, nicht vom AC/Hangar. Und jetzt sehe ich erst, dass er diese Probleme im Hangar hat. Ups!


----------



## DerTriton (22. Dezember 2015)

Da einige gefragt haben ob es eine Webseite mit dem "Roman" gibt, habe ich nun extra für diejenigen eine Seite erstellt. Zu finden ist sie unter Fanseite der Best Damn Space Sim Ever Star Citizen
Schlimm das die Leute nie zufrieden sind.  Im Sinne von "Geben ist seliger als nehmen", ein UpVote bei RSI wäre toll.

Der "Roman" wurde um einen weiteren Punkt erweitert, auch hier.

*Verschiedene Rassen* wird es auch geben. Bekannt sind zur Zeit die Banu  (Während sich jeder Planet seiner eigenen Kultur und Tradition rühmt, verbindet die Liebe zum Geld und Handel sie alle), die Tevarin (In den meisten Tevarin herrscht Trauer und Wut und eine Art von Melancholie über den Untergang ihre Rasse), die Xi'an (Sie sind Meister der Diplomatie. Die Xi'an sind geduldig und raffiniert aber sie können auch auf brausend sein und alles hinwerfen wenn es die Situation erfordert), die Kr'Tak (Es liegen nur Erzählungen der Xi'an über diese Rasse vor, aber keine Fakten), dann gibt es noch die Hadesianer (Über die es so viele Theorien gibt wie Sterne am Himmel, keine Fakten) und als letztes sein die Vandull (Sie stellten sich der Menschheit mit dem Überfall des Orion System vor 250 Jahren vor und die Beziehungen wurden seither nicht besser).

Auch wurde das Vorwort überarbeitet so wie auch die Einleitung, zur Klarstellung das Star Citizen und Squadron 42 eigenständige Spiele sind und in der Entwicklung befinden.  

Ich wünsche allen eine schöne Weihnachtstage und einen guten Rutsch ins neue (Spiele-) Jahr.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe am Sonntag, ich hatte etwas Zeit, den SC Client updaten lassen und hab mich dann im "Universum" etwas umgesehen ... 

Keine Mitspieler, vllt. hab ich sie auch einfach übersehen, sehr sterile Innenraumeinrichtung, wenig Möglichkeiten zum Interagieren, massive Clippingfehler und Schattenfehler auf der Außenplattform der einen Raumstation, Namen habe ich mittlerweile wieder vergessen.

Im Moment wirkt es eher wie eine unfertige Techdemo ... aber eine Alpha ist eine Alpha.

Nur bislang sehe ich recht wenig vom "wahren Next-Gen"-Spiel, leider.


----------



## DerTriton (22. Dezember 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich habe am Sonntag, ich hatte etwas Zeit, den SC Client updaten lassen und hab mich dann im "Universum" etwas umgesehen ...
> 
> Keine Mitspieler, vllt. hab ich sie auch einfach übersehen, sehr sterile Innenraumeinrichtung, wenig Möglichkeiten zum Interagieren, massive Clippingfehler und Schattenfehler auf der Außenplattform der einen Raumstation, Namen habe ich mittlerweile wieder vergessen.
> 
> ...



Eine Instanz ohne Spieler, ein Traum. Ist so schwer mit mehreren gemeinsam auf eine Instanz zu kommen. Passen nur 16 Spieler zur Zeit rein.
Das da noch Fehler sind ist klar. Aber Steril verstehe ich nicht, alle vorhanden Stationen sind doch schick Einrichtungen.  Es liegt höchstens viel Müll in Olisar herum.

Du siehst kein Next-Gen? Schaue dir mal die Technik dahinter an. Es gab kein Onlinespiel in dem sich Spieler so frei im All bewegen können. Dafür musste die fast die ganze Cryengine umgeschrieben werden. Nur daher können mehrere Spieler gemeinsam in einem Multicrew Schiff fliegen und sich dabei frei drinnen bewegen.  Man sieht sogar von außen  das sich die Spieler im inneren bewegen. Dazu kommt das sich der Char frei ohne Raumschiff im All bewegen kann, sogar gekämpft werden kann in Null-G. Dazu gibt es keine Ladezeit sobald man in der Station aufwacht und man kann sich zu den ganzen Gebieten ohne zu laden bewegen. Später wird es sogar möglich sein ohne Laden direkt aus dem All auf einem Planeten zu landen. 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=69ck049Bg_I:201

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


Selbst ohne das Landen steckt mehr "Next Gen" in dieser Alpha als die "Aktionäre vor Spieler" oder "Null Risiko" Publisher in den letzten Jahren geliefert haben.  Ist natürlich jedem überlassen was er als "Next Gen" ansieht, persönlich habe ich vor Star Citizen kein Spiel gesehen in dem sich grundlegendes in der Spielmechaniken geändert hat. Der Fokus lag eher immer in besserer Grafik, mehr aber auch nicht.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Dezember 2015)

Olisar war ich und ich fand das wirklich steril ... von der Einrichtung etc.pp. ... aber der Dreck ist mir auch aufgefallen.

SC läuft auf meinem PC mit max. Details, über Performanceprobleme konnte ich mich in den 20 Min., die ich in der 2.0 Alpha investiert habe, nicht beklagen ... wirkt aber etwas zähflüssig, vorallem im Arena Commander hab ich meine Probleme mit der Performance. Liegt aber an meiner GTX 780 Ti ... denk ich mal.

Das Video bzw. Trailer "from eye to surface" oder so ähnlich kenne ich auch, sieht gut aus ... nur gebe ich eben nichts auf Trailer, sondern will es auf meinem PC 'live' erleben. Da überzeugt mich die Alpha eben absolut nicht.


----------



## DerTriton (22. Dezember 2015)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Olisar war ich und ich fand das wirklich steril ... von der Einrichtung etc.pp. ... aber der Dreck ist mir auch aufgefallen.


Geschmackssache, ich habe Zuhause auch gerne Sachen herum stehen. Bei meiner Mutter sieht es anderes aus, da steht kaum was herrum, für mich sehr steril. 



Rabowke schrieb:


> SC läuft auf meinem PC mit max. Details, über Performanceprobleme konnte  ich mich in den 20 Min., die ich in der 2.0 Alpha investiert habe,  nicht beklagen ... wirkt aber etwas zähflüssig, vorallem im Arena  Commander hab ich meine Probleme mit der Performance. Liegt aber an  meiner GTX 780 Ti ... denk ich mal.


20 Minuten, die brauchte ich schon alleine fürs erste Umschauen auf der Start-Station, also Olisar.  Also ich habe eine GTX 770 und habe im PU runde 30 FPS auf High oder Low* und im Arena Commander selbst bei viel Action auch und komme bis 60 FPS auf Low. Wundert mich das du eher Performanceprobleme im AC hast als im PU, ist eigentlich anders herum.

*Zur Zeit wird im PU eher der CPU belastet und nicht die GPU. CPU liegt bei mir bei 100% und die GPU auf High bei 50%.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Das Video bzw. Trailer "from eye to surface" oder so ähnlich kenne ich  auch, sieht gut aus ... nur gebe ich eben nichts auf Trailer, sondern  will es auf meinem PC 'live' erleben. Da überzeugt mich die Alpha eben  absolut nicht.


Nun, das was in diesem Video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y_zTVVG-WF4 auf der CitizenCon gezeigt wurde haben die Kritiker, obwohl live gespielt, auch als unmöglich angesehen. Aber jetzt kann man genau das gezeigte in der Alpha 2.0 nachspielen, wenn es genug Orga-Mitglieder auf die Instanz schaffen.  Und was in dem von mir verlinkten Video zur Landung gezeigt wurde, wurde am letzten Mittwoch live auf Twitch gezeigt. Genauer ab 8:58 Min. https://youtu.be/69ck049Bg_I?t=8m58s. Star Citizen entspricht auch nicht dem was ich mir 2012 vorgestellt habe, es ist weit aus besser. Da frage ich mich wie hoch du deine Vorstellungen geschraubt hast um mit der jetzigen Alpha 2.0 unzufrieden zu sein.


----------



## Alreech (23. Dezember 2015)

DerTriton schrieb:


> Eine Instanz ohne Spieler, ein Traum. Ist so schwer mit mehreren gemeinsam auf eine Instanz zu kommen. Passen nur 16 Spieler zur Zeit rein.
> Das da noch Fehler sind ist klar. Aber Steril verstehe ich nicht, alle vorhanden Stationen sind doch schick Einrichtungen.  Es liegt höchstens viel Müll in Olisar herum.


Nur 16 Spieler pro Instanz und Fehler drin ? 
Das kann doch nicht stimmen, nach anderen Stimmen bietet Star Citizen doch angeblich schon jetzt mehr als Elite Dangerous... 



DerTriton schrieb:


> Du siehst kein Next-Gen? Schaue dir mal die Technik dahinter an. Es gab kein Onlinespiel in dem sich Spieler so frei im All bewegen können. Dafür musste die fast die ganze Cryengine umgeschrieben werden. Nur daher können mehrere Spieler gemeinsam in einem Multicrew Schiff fliegen und sich dabei frei drinnen bewegen.  Man sieht sogar von außen  das sich die Spieler im inneren bewegen. Dazu kommt das sich der Char frei ohne Raumschiff im All bewegen kann, sogar gekämpft werden kann in Null-G. Dazu gibt es keine Ladezeit sobald man in der Station aufwacht und man kann sich zu den ganzen Gebieten ohne zu laden bewegen. Später wird es sogar möglich sein ohne Laden direkt aus dem All auf einem Planeten zu landen.
> 
> Selbst ohne das Landen steckt mehr "Next Gen" in dieser Alpha als die "Aktionäre vor Spieler" oder "Null Risiko" Publisher in den letzten Jahren geliefert haben.  Ist natürlich jedem überlassen was er als "Next Gen" ansieht, persönlich habe ich vor Star Citizen kein Spiel gesehen in dem sich grundlegendes in der Spielmechaniken geändert hat. Der Fokus lag eher immer in besserer Grafik, mehr aber auch nicht.


Kampf in 0G ? Shattered Horizons. War auch Next Gen (DX 10 FTW !!111), hatte tolle neue Spielmechaniken und wurde kaum gespielt.
Shattered Horizon: the FPS that got lost in space • Eurogamer.net
Neben den Gründen die im Artikel genannt wurden lag das auch daran das die meisten Spieler mit echten 0G Kampf überfordert sind. Alte Veteranen von Descent natürlich nicht, aber das ist eine ziemlich kleine Zielgruppe.

Auch Schiffe die sich bewegen, in denen sich Spieler bewegen ect... gab es vorher schon. Nennt sich Battlefield 1942, kam 2002 raus, und dafür gab es auch einen sehr guten Star Wars Mod. Ein wirklich revolutionäres Feature ist das auch nicht.
Aber spaßig... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5cGVG7QtYM

Fehlende Ladezeit ist auch sachlich falsch. Die Assets werden im Hintergrund geladen, und wenn das System entsprechend belastet ist wird man auch Nachladeruckler haben. Wenn der Datentransfer vom Server stockt, wird es auch Nachladeruckler geben.
Grundsätzlich ist es auch mit der unmodifizierten Cryengine möglich sich frei im All zu bewegen, gemeinsam ein Schiff zu bemannen, ect (das war ja auch der Grund warum sich Chris Roberts für diese Engine entschieden hat) und für ein Singleplayerspiel wie Squadron 42 wäre das auch ausreichend.
Das Problem war das ohne 64 Bit Berechnungen große Maps nicht machbar sind - nur deswegen haben sie die Engine umschreiben müssen (was auch normal ist... die wenigsten Spielentwickler verwenden die Engines ohne Modifikation).

Was die bösen Firmen angeht denen die Aktionäre wichtiger sind als die Spieler... die sind alle schon mit innovativen Spielen auf die Schnauze gefallen. Mirrors Edge war z.B. ein sehr innovatives Spiel, hat sich aber nicht gut verkauft. Die Mehrzahl der Spieler kauft sich lieber ein simples Spiel das man leicht erlernen kann, als ein Spiel das erst einmal massive Einarbeitung erfordert weil es neuartige Spielmechaniken hat.
Wenn die Kunden natürlich mit Shup Up & Take my Money angerannt kommen ist es einfacher Risiko einzugehen.


----------



## DerTriton (23. Dezember 2015)

Tja, jedem seine Meinung.  Aber dir ist schon klar es es um richtiges simulierte 0G geht und das gab es noch nicht. Auch geht es nicht um Multicrew Besatzungen wie bei Battlefield 1942, das gab es schon 2001 im MMO World War II Online. Ein MMO das es schon damals geschaffte das Hunderte Spieler gegeneinander spielen und nicht die paar wie in Battlefield. Aber die Publisher von heute schaffen das nicht? Null Risiko halt - egal - anderes Thema. Es gibt zahlreiche Artikel über die Innovationen die Star Citizen hat, also bitte. Natürlich gab es auch mal ein Element das schon irgendwo mal genutzt wurde, aber halt nicht als Gesamtpaket. Natürlich ist die fehlende Ladezeit Sachlich falsch, aber ich gehe doch nicht so weit ins Technische was eh kaum jemanden interessiert. Das im Hintergrund Daten geladen werden ist logisch und muss man nicht erwähnen, es sei den man hält seinen Gegenüber für Blöd.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alreech (24. Dezember 2015)

DerTriton schrieb:


> Tja, jedem seine Meinung.  Aber dir ist schon klar es es um richtiges simulierte 0G geht und das gab es noch nicht. Auch geht es nicht um Multicrew Besatzungen wie bei Battlefield 1942, das gab es schon 2001 im MMO World War II Online. Ein MMO das es schon damals geschaffte das Hunderte Spieler gegeneinander spielen und nicht die paar wie in Battlefield. Aber die Publisher von heute schaffen das nicht? Null Risiko halt - egal - anderes Thema.


Was fehlt den bei Shattered Horizons für das richtige 0G ?

Hm, der Publisher der das Risiko mit hunderten von Spielern heute eingegangen ist nennt sich Sony, das Spiel Planetside 2.
Ist auch eines der Spiele die sich nicht so gut verkaufen wie erwartet. Unter anderem wird bemängelt das der Netcode nicht so gut ist wie in Call of Duty...

Um möglichst viele Spieler in eine Instanz zu quetschen sollte man übrigens das Spiel so simple wie möglich halten. 
Keine aufwendigen Physikberechnungen mit Flugbahnen für jedes Projektil, kein kompliziertes Materialsystem das festlegt welche Waffe Materialien durchdringen kann, am besten nur kleine Levels oder ein künstliches begrenzen der effektiven Waffenreichweite.
Ach ja, so Zeug wie Energieveteilung, Sensoren, Gegenmaßnahmen sollte man auch vermeiden wenn man viele Spieler pro Instanz will.
Das hält die Server- & Netzwerklast angenehm niedrig.


----------



## DerTriton (27. Dezember 2015)

Alreech schrieb:


> Was fehlt den bei Shattered Horizons für das richtige 0G ?


Nach den technischen Details die ich zu dem Titel gefunden habe, ist das  Null-G durch die eingeschränkten  Möglichkeiten der Engine, eigentlich  nur  eine Phase der Schwerelosigkeit die durch ein freien Fall simuliert  wird. Kurz gesagt, die Gravitation wurde in einer Atmosphären-Umgebung  einfach deaktiviert, so wie die NASA die Schwerelosigkeit  durch Parabelflüge simuliert. Für Shattered Horizons reichte das  vollkommen aber nicht für Star Citizen die benötigen für das E.V.A. ganz  andere Technik.

Aber selbst wenn, wie aber auch schon  geschrieben, in Shattered Horizons dieses Null-G beinhaltet hätte geht  es um das gesamt Paket was SC liefert. Was es einfach noch nicht gab,  sonst wäre der Hype kaum so groß ums Spiel.



Alreech schrieb:


> Hm,  der Publisher der das Risiko mit hunderten von Spielern heute  eingegangen ist nennt sich Sony, das Spiel Planetside 2.
> Ist auch eines der Spiele die sich nicht so gut verkaufen wie erwartet.  Unter anderem wird bemängelt das der Netcode nicht so gut ist wie in  Call of Duty...


Ich habe nie geschrieben das kein Publisher Risiko eingeht, sonder die Publisher  was nie alle einschließt. Hier werde ich aber nicht noch auf die  technischen Details zum Netcode eingehen, auch wenn es mich wundert das  2001 World War II Online schon flüssig lief.  Denn langsam habe ich das  Gefühl das du Star Citizen einfach schlecht machen willst, rein um es  schlecht zu machen. Warum kann ich nicht beurteilen, aber lasse mich  daraus. Wenn du noch was wissen willst schicke mir eine PM, aber hier im  Thread werde ich nicht weiter darauf eingehen weil die tiefen  technischen Details interessiert hier sicher kaum einen.


----------



## Alreech (27. Dezember 2015)

DerTriton schrieb:


> Nach den technischen Details die ich zu dem Titel gefunden habe, ist das  Null-G durch die eingeschränkten  Möglichkeiten der Engine, eigentlich  nur  eine Phase der Schwerelosigkeit die durch ein freien Fall simuliert  wird. Kurz gesagt, die Gravitation wurde in einer Atmosphären-Umgebung  einfach deaktiviert, so wie die NASA die Schwerelosigkeit  durch Parabelflüge simuliert. Für Shattered Horizons reichte das  vollkommen aber nicht für Star Citizen die benötigen für das E.V.A. ganz  andere Technik.
> 
> Aber selbst wenn, wie aber auch schon  geschrieben, in Shattered Horizons dieses Null-G beinhaltet hätte geht  es um das gesamt Paket was SC liefert. Was es einfach noch nicht gab,  sonst wäre der Hype kaum so groß ums Spiel.
> 
> ...


Die Publisher schließt nicht alle ein ? Wieder mal was gelernt... 
Im Übrigen geht auch der Publisher von Star Citizen / Squadron 42 kein Risiko ein. Das Risiko tragen die Backer. Und anders als die Aktionäre einer Firma können sie nicht mal einen Aufsichtsrat wählen, um den Chairman auf die Finger zu schauen...


----------



## DerTriton (28. Dezember 2015)

Alreech schrieb:


> Die Publisher schließt nicht alle ein ? Wieder mal was gelernt...


Kein Problem,  Fußballfans singen ja auch die Bayern sind schxx. Und meint nicht alle Bayern, sie könnten dort ja Bekannte haben.


Alreech schrieb:


> Im Übrigen geht auch der Publisher von Star Citizen / Squadron 42 kein  Risiko ein. Das Risiko tragen die Backer. Und anders als die Aktionäre  einer Firma können sie nicht mal einen Aufsichtsrat wählen, um den  Chairman auf die Finger zu schauen...


Mal abgesehen davon das Star Citizen kein Publisher hat, weiß jeder Backer das er das Risiko trägt und sein Geld weg sein kann. Und was das auf die Finger schauen angeht, Chris Roberts würde was wichtigeres verlieren als Geld wenn er nichts gutes abliefert, seinen Ruf. Das ist mehr Ansporn als ein Aufsichtsrat drt nur dafür da ist um Geld für die Aktionäre zu erwirtschaften.


----------



## Alreech (29. Dezember 2015)

DerTriton schrieb:


> Kein Problem,  Fußballfans singen ja auch die Bayern sind schxx. Und meint nicht alle Bayern, sie könnten dort ja Bekannte haben.
> Mal abgesehen davon das Star Citizen kein Publisher hat, weiß jeder Backer das er das Risiko trägt und sein Geld weg sein kann. Und was das auf die Finger schauen angeht, Chris Roberts würde was wichtigeres verlieren als Geld wenn er nichts gutes abliefert, seinen Ruf. Das ist mehr Ansporn als ein Aufsichtsrat drt nur dafür da ist um Geld für die Aktionäre zu erwirtschaften.


Wieso hat Star Citizen keinen Publisher ? Die Aufgaben die der Publisher früher hatte (Organisation der Finanzierung, Werbung, Vertrieb, Kundendienst) übernimmt CIG selbst. 
Da man inzwischen anders als in den 90er keine DVDs mehr pressen und in die Läden schicken muß und es dank Youtube und den sozialen Medien andere Möglichkeiten für das Marketing gibt ist der Verzicht auf einen Publisher nicht wirklich eine Einschränkung. 
Im Gegenteil, immer wieder herauszustellen das man "freiwillig" auf einen bösen, profitgierigen Publisher verzichtet ist Marketing das die Vorurteile der Kunden anspricht. 
Kann man machen, funktioniert auch gut (Südtiroler Schinken ist Glutenfrei, das Mineralwasser vom Netto Vegan, und Deutschland größter Brauereikonzern stellt sich als kleines Familienunternehmen dar dessen Biere gentechnikfrei sein - das sind die anderen auch...) ist aber ehrlich gesagt unterste Schublade.

Der Aufsichtsrat hat die Aufgabe sicherzustellen das der Vorstand das Kapital im Sinn der Geldgeber einsetzt. Ob das nun Profit ist oder nicht ist dabei egal.
Und Chris Roberts Ruf... die Filmprojekte an denen er mitgearbeitet hat sind alle profitabel gewesen. 
Sein letztes Spiel war Freelancer, und da hat er die Firma verlassen müssen weil er mit dem Budget nicht haushalten konnte und sich nicht an die vereinbarten Termine gehalten hat.
Egal wie sehr Star Citizen die Erwartungen der Fans trifft, für seinen Ruf innerhalb der Branchen ist das ziemlich irrelevant.

Die größte Gefahr die Star Citizen droht sind enttäuschte Fan, vor allem wenn die Erwartungen so hoch sind das sie nicht erfüllt werden können.
Schon von Freelancer sind ziemlich viele Spieler enttäuscht gewesen, unter anderem von der Steuerung die für Mauspiloten generft wurde.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Dezember 2015)

DerTriton schrieb:


> Und was das auf die Finger schauen angeht, Chris Roberts würde was wichtigeres verlieren als Geld wenn er nichts gutes abliefert, seinen Ruf. Das ist mehr Ansporn als ein Aufsichtsrat drt nur dafür da ist um Geld für die Aktionäre zu erwirtschaften.



bei allem respekt: aber das ist jetzt schon eine sehr fanboy-ische sicht der dinge. 
ein solch rein idealistische herangehensweise könnte man ja noch unterstellen, wenn wir von ein kleinen projekt mit einer handvoll leuten reden würden, bei dem gerade mal mit ach und krach die entwicklungskosten von der crowd gedeckt sind.

aber das trifft doch bei star citizen nun wirklich nicht mehr zu. cig ist ein _unternehmen_. da gehts inzwischen auch oder in erster linie ums geld verdienen. 
es geht ja auch gar nicht anders: wie wollte roberts denn seinen hunderten angestellten (und deren familien) verkaufen, dass es nach wie vor nur darum geht, die backer zufriedenzustellen und das spiel seiner bzw deren träume abzuliefern? 
von dem gedanken solltest du dich verabschieden.


----------



## DerTriton (29. Dezember 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bei allem respekt: aber das ist jetzt schon eine sehr fanboy-ische sicht der dinge.
> ein solch rein idealistische herangehensweise könnte man ja noch  unterstellen, wenn wir von ein kleinen projekt mit einer handvoll leuten  reden würden, bei dem gerade mal mit ach und krach die  entwicklungskosten von der crowd gedeckt sind.
> 
> aber das trifft doch bei star citizen nun wirklich nicht mehr zu. cig ist ein _unternehmen_. da gehts inzwischen auch oder in erster linie ums geld verdienen.
> ...


 Welchen  Gedanken denn genau. Grade weil es jetzt ein so großes Projekt ist,  geht es doch noch mehr um seinen Ruf. Um so mehr Geld er von den Backern  bekommt um so mehr ist er zum Erfolg verdammt. Und genau das wird er  wissen, warum also muss da ihm jemand auf die Finger schauen. Auch würde  mich interessieren was da ein Aufsichtsrat machen soll. Die Backer  stellen ihm das Geld zu Verfügung, dann hat er über das Geld zu  entscheiden.

Das ist wie mit den Forderungen oder Kritiken von  Herrn Smart das er die Finanzen offenlegen soll weil er z.B. bemängelt  das die Gage für die Schauspieler sicher viel zu hoch ist. Nur seit dem  65 Millionen Strechgoal steht das Geld was seit dem rein kommt frei für  die Entwicklung des Spiels zur Verfügung.  Wenn er halt dann drei statt  eine Million aufbringt für ein Feature kann man ihm das doch nicht  ankreiden, da ihm das Geld frei zur Verfügung steht. Wofür also jemanden der ihm auf die Finger schaut.

Jeder kann sich bevor er Backer wird Infonieren, wenn er mit etwas nicht zufrieden ist brauch er ja kein Geld investieren.



Alreech schrieb:


> Die größte Gefahr die Star Citizen droht sind enttäuschte Fan, vor allem wenn die Erwartungen so hoch sind das sie nicht erfüllt werden können.


Das liegt dann aber eher an den Fans. Star Citizen ist für mich auch nicht das was ich mir 2012 vorgestellt habe, die Alpha 2.0 zeigt das es weit aus besser wird als ich mir je hätte vorstellen können. Und für mich als eher dem Händler-Typ ist noch nicht mal was dabei. Die Grundlage hat er mit 2.0 geliefert und jetzt kann man sich schon eher Ausmalen wie SC aussehen wird. Und es scheint auch recht gut anzukommen, nach jetzt rund 3 Wochen seit dem die Alpha 2.0 live ist, sind $5 Millionen dazu gekommen.  Wenn es nicht das wird was sich andere Fans vorgestellt haben, haben sie sich zu wenig Informiert denn seit über einem Jahr stehen genug Infos zur Verfügung. Auch für diejenigen die nicht jeden Stein umdrehen um jeden Krümel an Infos  zu erhalten.

p.s. da unsere sc-orga morgen ein treffen in hamburg hat und dann silvester ansteht, werde ich auf eure kommentare erst in einigen tagen antworten können. in diesem sinne allen einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr.


----------



## Bonkic (1. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CF19jYDzwqk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



chris roberts macht werbung?
das find ich jetzt auch irgendwie....na ja...merkwürdig.


----------



## Free23 (1. März 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Extern eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso? Das ist ja anscheinend ein Internetbetreiber, der mithilfe von Chris Roberts Werbung für sich macht, oder?


----------



## Zybba (13. Januar 2022)

Bin gerade durch Zufall am Telefon mit meinen wurstfingern auf diesem thread gelandet.

Ganz interessant, vor dem heutigen Hintergrund mal die Meinungen von damals zum spiel zu sehen. 
Da ging es trotz teils stark abweichenden Ansichten ja noch sehr gesittet zu!

An sich scheinen bis auf Release Datum und diese SQ42 Episoden geschichte die meisten Dinge auch heute noch bestand zu haben.

Ergibt natürlich auch Sinn, es werden ja einfach nur mehr Features.


Das zuletzt verlinkte Video gibt es wohl nicht mehr öffentlich, warum auch immer.


----------



## Vordack (13. Januar 2022)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Liegt aber an meiner GTX 780 Ti ... denk ich mal.


??? Ich meine gelesen zu haben daß Du aufgerüstest hattest auf ne 30XX Karte, oder war das n anderer Rechner?


----------



## Rabowke (13. Januar 2022)

Vordack schrieb:


> ??? Ich meine gelesen zu haben daß Du aufgerüstest hattest auf ne 30XX Karte, oder war das n anderer Rechner?


Der Beitrag ist von 2015!  

Seitdem hatte ich eine 1080 OC und seit Ende letztem Jahr dann die 3080 Ti. 

Aber SC läuft selbst auf meinem aktuellen PC nicht wirklich rund bzw. toll!


----------



## Vordack (13. Januar 2022)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Der Beitrag ist von 2015!


Scheisse, ich werd alt


----------

